# Big baby beast coils



## Kyle Wentzel (23/4/17)

just a quick one

I am looking for coils for my big baby beast. 

Question is can I use any of the V8 baby range in my tank? 

Also stock wise who has? Vape cartel is the closest to me so let's start there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slick (23/4/17)

Kyle Wentzel said:


> just a quick one
> 
> I am looking for coils for my big baby beast.
> 
> ...


As far as I know the baby beast and big baby beast tanks use the same coils,and a big variety of coils available,I usually use the 0.15 in my v8 stick and the 0.25,0.4 and 0.6 coils with a regulated mod so I can control the wattage for longer battery life


----------



## Nightwalker (23/4/17)

All baby beast coils work in big baby beast. 
The M2 coils are made for the v8 stick but can be vaped at 35W


----------

